# 2011 ADGA National Show, Springfield, MA - Anyone Attending?



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

July 22-30, 2011! 
I am hoping to attend! If it's within my powers! LOL. 
I am hoping to convince my family on a badly needed road trip... but otherwise I might take Amtrak or Fly with my BFF. 
Anyone else going from Goat Spot? Maybe we could meet up somewhere and 'hang out.'


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 2011 ADGA National Show, Springfield, MA - Anyone Attend*

well its in Springfield which is just minutes from Ashley so I know she is going and I plan to attend because I can stay with Ashley and help her and I may bring one or two goats.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: 2011 ADGA National Show, Springfield, MA - Anyone Attend*

It's a 24 hr. Trip for us, if we go by road.  But seeing Chicago and NY and going to Springfield would be really fun, and I know my mom and our kids would loooovvvvveee it. Probably only be able to stay 2-3 days.... Hope to see ya there, Stacey!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 2011 ADGA National Show, Springfield, MA - Anyone Attend*

Yep, I will be there.


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: 2011 ADGA National Show, Springfield, MA - Anyone Attend*

I'm planning on going also :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: 2011 ADGA National Show, Springfield, MA - Anyone Attend*

not a chance unless someone pays my entire trip ( like that will happen lol).


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: 2011 ADGA National Show, Springfield, MA - Anyone Attend*

Ya if my family goes I have to pay for part of the trip. :ick: 
But it's sort of kind of worth it!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 2011 ADGA National Show, Springfield, MA - Anyone Attend*

I would love to go if I can convince addie and joe to let me sleep n their barn nd help them with their animals!


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 2011 ADGA National Show, Springfield, MA - Anyone Attend*

I am planning on going. The hard part is if you have animals there you have to stay the whole week they dont let you leave.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: 2011 ADGA National Show, Springfield, MA - Anyone Attend*

I would LOVE to go...but probably won't happen. Just to far away.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: 2011 ADGA National Show, Springfield, MA - Anyone Attend*

We might attend. Not sure if we'd be showing or not, but it'd be a good experience regardless.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: 2011 ADGA National Show, Springfield, MA - Anyone Attend*

Sigh. Only 3,000 miles away... :wallbang: When is it going to be out on the west coast again?!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 2011 ADGA National Show, Springfield, MA - Anyone Attend*

in 2012 it is supposed to be colorado or utah - can't remember exactly - but we were talking about it a couple weeks ago


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: 2011 ADGA National Show, Springfield, MA - Anyone Attend*

Well - my adopted daughter is getting married on the 24th July - in Dutchess County - ONLY 2 hours away ! So going to head there either on eve of 25th - for sure on the 26th! So YEPPERS ! I'm gonna be there, will be dragging 14 year old son and 10 year old daughter along. :leap: Bridget


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: 2011 ADGA National Show, Springfield, MA - Anyone Attend*

Oh, I hope 2012 is in colorado. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: 2011 ADGA National Show, Springfield, MA - Anyone Attend*

When will it come back near Ohio/Kentucky?


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: 2011 ADGA National Show, Springfield, MA - Anyone Attend*

Springfield is fairly close to me (about 10 hours or so), so it looks like I may be going this year (fingers crossed!)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 2011 ADGA National Show, Springfield, MA - Anyone Attend*

Springfield MA is only 10 hours from you in Oklahoma? Wow I have my geography all wrong .....sheepishly goes to find a map


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: 2011 ADGA National Show, Springfield, MA - Anyone Attend*

No, I got it wrong. If I take 1-44, it's 4 hours exactly.


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: 2011 ADGA National Show, Springfield, MA - Anyone Attend*

you mean a Boeing 747, right?  Megan and I may attend, we will know closer to the date of course, because finding care for the goaties and for the human kids is often a little crazy.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 2011 ADGA National Show, Springfield, MA - Anyone Attend*

Well, if things go right with our cross country move - I will be flying up and staying with Addie for 2 weeks to help prep, show, and then relax  Woo Hoo!!! I am excited!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: 2011 ADGA National Show, Springfield, MA - Anyone Attend*

You're kidding, right? I've been reading MA as Missouri....*hides under table* Definitely can't make that this year....one state away is my limit.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: 2011 ADGA National Show, Springfield, MA - Anyone Attend*

Wish I could go.....

its way too far though!

HAVE FUN GUYS and please take tons of PICS


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: 2011 ADGA National Show, Springfield, MA - Anyone Attend*

Lol - well - I COULD lie and say that I'm flying over from Ireland just for it, lol, but - I don't do that! Going to be in Dutchess County NY anyway - so that is close. I just have to decide - 84 and up, or Taconic pkwy and across. 38 minute drive time difference according to mapquest. I fully intend to take lots of pics.


----------



## lmaz7 (May 3, 2011)

*Re: 2011 ADGA National Show, Springfield, MA - Anyone Attend*

I am attending with my daughter! We live in Massachusetts so it won't be too long of a ride, 2 /12 hours. We will be showing Alpines and Togg. Hope to meet some of you there!

Queens Brook Farm


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

*Re: 2011 ADGA National Show, Springfield, MA - Anyone Attend*

I wish I was going! Way too far this year though. I also heard that 2012 is going to be in CO. 
If that's true I will definitely be there with goats in tow. To those of you going this year; take lots of pictures! Also if anyone is willing to do some recon on the Sable competition I would love it! Thanks!


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: 2011 ADGA National Show, Springfield, MA - Anyone Attend*

Yes, 2012 Nationals will be in Colorado!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: 2011 ADGA National Show, Springfield, MA - Anyone Attend*

AGS Nationals 2012 will be in NJ. :wink:


----------

